# Any tips for long distance car trip? (moving/transporting to new house)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We are moving to a new house very soon (June), and I am worried because it is going to be a 3½ or so hour trip in the car, and it will be the first time our birds will be traveling long distance. When we moved into the current house that we are in at the moment, it was only a 10 min car trip from the unit we lived in previously, which was easy, and not too stressful for the birds. 

The plan is, my sister is going to borrow my dads car, which is a big 4WD, drive up here, pick the birds, and myself up, and we will go down to the new house and be dropped off. I am praying we will be able to fit all the birds (who will be in carriers) in the back of the car (going to put the seats down) in one trip, but we have birds ranging from Budgies up to Cockatoos! Going to be one very interesting trip with a carload of birds that I am not looking forward to much, only because I don’t get along with my sister very well, lol.









Anyway, I want it all to go as smooth as possible for the birds, and not end up being a traumatizing/stressful experience for them.









I am open to tips anyone can give me on how I can make this as easy as possible for the birds, especially those that have had to do a long distance car trip with their bird(s) when moving house.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Renae, I've only ever moved one bird (a budgie) any distance, and then only about a one and a half hour drive, but that went smoothly. I just placed him in a small cage where he could see us, and he was fine.

I didn't cover him, even though it was winter, as I wanted him to be able to see us for reassurance.

During a three and half hour trip you'd be best making at least one stop and offering them all a drink, but apart from that I'm sure they'll all handle the trip well. 

As it's winter you could lightly cover them if you think that might help, but personally I think that they're better off seeing you...good luck with it.

Oh, I'd love to see a photo of them all loaded up in the 4 WD.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been on long trips with my first 'tiel (didn't have the other two back then) and he took it really well. The movement of the car must of reminded him of swaying in a tree in the wild or something, because he really enjoyed it and there was no trouble at all. He is a rather calm 'tiel anyway though.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I moved from Arizona to Minnesota with Sammy! It was a 3 day adventure with hotel nights and everything. I had him in a crate with LOTS of millet and clipped his wings (sob) before we left AZ just in case. Familiar toys, food, music, and he did fine as I talked to him often during the trip and he was an easy going boy. 

When we arrived to MN, he had to stay another few nights in the crate til we got his crate out of the Uhaul. I'd crate them if you can vs moving a large cage....

Once I was in MN at my Moms which was for a month or two, I never let him out freely as it was a temporary home. I let him out supervised on my hand/shoulder only and figured it wasn't ideal, but temporary.

Fill up a few gallon jugs of water for the transition in case the new place has a diff mineral content in the water. Take it slow to introduce the home. 

Sunny, Shandy and Saki are all from a breeder 3 hours from here. I transported them all in a padded crate with a rope perch attached to the grate in the front - millet and toys/shredders inside - zero issues!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh that sounds intense!! good luck - hope the birds and you cope.

we took Ollie on holiday to a place 3 hours from where we live. we were halfway when we realised we'd forgotten the keys  so back we trekked, and then back again. all in all it was a very long day!

but Ollie adores the car! she loves sitting in her travel cage and looking around. bring plenty of food and water, and maybe some music? 

thinking of you!!


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

I moved cross country (5 days in the car total!) with my tiel. She was in a cage in the back seat (secured with a seat belt). She was a bit nervous the first hour or so but once she got used to it she seemed to actually enjoy it. She would perch up right by the window and just stare outside as the landscape passed her by the entire time!

I also had her wings clipped before the trip. Otherwise I just made sure to keep her water/food filled and didn't drive at night-they tend to get nervous being in a moving car without being able to see.

Good luck!


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

i have heard that putting a blanket over the carry cage calms them down but i found it made it worse for hemi. I just have him in the carry cage in the seat next to me and talk to him the whole time and now he loves the car!!! ( he knows when we are in the car that he will see his bestie)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've taken Sunny on 2 hour car trips and he's done fine. You might want to take the tiels on a few short drives to get them used to it. I cover the back of the cage with a towel. So that if he's getting to much sun from the windows or just wants to chill he can go back and relax. But he usually looks out the window and chatters away.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

My 2 have made the 3 hour trip first from the breeder and then to the vet and back (also 3 hours) and did great. I was bad an let them sit on my arm while I was driving, which seemed to make everything better. You probably aren't going to be doing that with so many, but I bet they do ok. Something about a car ride sort of calms everyone down (except maybe the driver and the backseat driver  )


----------



## Lucy's Flock (Nov 6, 2012)

If the 4WD is a pick up truck with a camper shell, don't put them inside the camper shell they can breathe in the carbon monoxide which is how I lost Lucy and Ace..


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Lucy's Flock, did this just happen? I'm so sorry to hear of it.  I wouldn't have thought it would be that toxic but obviously it is.


----------

